# Sand Pads On Stabilizers



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm waiting for my dealer to install a bunch of stuff on our new 28rsds. In the meantime, I'm doing a little shopping for things we'll need.









I have an e-mail into my salesman, but I just need to know. Did your outback come with the round sand pads on the stabilizers or did you have to specifically request them/add them later?









Thanks! action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My 26RS came with them, but I've heard of some folks on the forum getting their Outbacks without them and having to add them. I don't know if it was a dealer installed thing or not.

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My 29BHS came with round pads on the bottom of the stabilizers


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

My 23RS came with pads. But worse-case, they sell them at most camping supply places like Camping World, and they aren't terribly expensive.
When I bought my Coleman, it didn't have any, so had to buy some at CW.

Bob


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks like I'll have to wait for my salesman to walk out there and check if my camper has sand pads - since it seems hit or miss whether our camper would have the pands. I HIGHLY doubt my dealer will put them on if it doesn't come with them from the factory.

We don't camp in the sand so much, but we do have soft ground in some places. Having the sand pads is just one less exta thing we have to carry and place when we set up camp. I guess I'll wait to place my order until after I hear from my dealer. I'll just have to KEEP SHOPPING! 

Thanks all!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Our 28RS-DS did come with sand pads on the tounge jack and all four stabilizers.
I do not believe they were dealer installed.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Deleted my misunderstood answer.

Yes, they all shound otherewise it would just be a stick into the ground and do nothing to stabilize.

John


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

luv2camp said:


> Looks like I'll have to wait for my salesman to walk out there and check if my camper has sand pads - since it seems hit or miss whether our camper would have the pands. I HIGHLY doubt my dealer will put them on if it doesn't come with them from the factory.
> 
> We don't camp in the sand so much, but we do have soft ground in some places. Having the sand pads is just one less exta thing we have to carry and place when we set up camp. I guess I'll wait to place my order until after I hear from my dealer. I'll just have to KEEP SHOPPING!
> 
> ...


You don't really need to camp in the sand to need sand pads. Unpaved sites are common. Even the paved ones (asphalt) when it gets over 100 degrees and the sun is shining get pretty gooshy. Without pads, you will sink right in.

Bob


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Just heard from my dealer - the sand pads are included with my camper.

That just leaves a little more money for all the other little gadgets I'm getting.

Thanks all!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mine came with the pads also, however, they had not been installed.







I found them in the original unopened box in one of the cabinets. Took me about 10 minutes to install them. sunny I always use a couple of the yellow blocks under them for a better base and I don't have to let the stabalizers down as far.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Mine had 3 of 4 installed







but the dealer caught it before I did and had the 4th on there before PDI.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mine were in a small brown box inside the camper and needed to be installed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mine has them....


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Sand pads! This is one thing I keep forgetting to buy. I always carry five wooden blocks. What a pain. I feel a trip to Camping World coming on!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

they came with our trailer, i had to install them, took about 10-15 mins.
not a big deal to do.

darrel


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Well we didn't get them either, we also use blocks under them but now I am thinking that I will get some next trip to CW.

Rob


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a thought, but I have them, and still put a 2x12 under them. The pads, in my opinion aren't that great to begin with. The more surface area underneath, the less sinking.

They do seem to allow more of an even footing of the stabilizer, on the 2x12, and help to distribute the weight around the board better.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just a thought, but I have them, and still put a 2x12 under them. The pads, in my opinion aren't that great to begin with. The more surface area underneath, the less sinking.
> 
> They do seem to allow more of an even footing of the stabilizer, on the 2x12, and help to distribute the weight around the board better.
> 
> ...


Mine came with pads. In a pinch the 2x12s make great firewood as well...just ask Kevin









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Mine came with pads. In a pinch the 2x12s make great firewood as well...just ask Kevin


You don't want to be downwind if your burning mine.....their PT! CCA doesn't taste good in smoke.









Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Both my 04 26RS and 06 31RQS came with them.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

neither of the two outback we had came with Sand pads
I just block of wood under mine

Don


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

mine came with them on the satabilizer jacks, but not on the tongue jack. I just use a block of wood for that. however, thought about replacing with this:

http://www.hensleymfg.com/hitchelper.htm

problem i have is block of wood is cheaper. however, would be nice for hitchup.

scott


----------

